# MCSDEX not installed



## deltawolf9 (May 16, 2001)

I am trying to do a recovery and i get MSCDEX not installed. I have tried many different things and believe I need to put this in the Config.sys and Autoexec.bat. Please help me do this. Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## davidgsmith (May 9, 2001)

Hi Amy,
You need a line similar to this in your config.sys:

*Device=C:\windows\command\ebd\btcdrom.sys /D:idecd000*

Where C:\windows\etc. is the path to your CD's driver which will be a *.sys file.

In your autoexec.bat file it should look like this...

*C:\windows\command\mscdex.exe /D:idecd000*

Where C:\windows\etc. is the path to mscdex.exe.

The '/D:' is there to tell your computer it's a 'device'. The idecd000 is just a name for the CD and has to be the same on both lines. You could name it 'amydrive' if you want as long as it's no more than 8 characters.

The letter assigned will automatically go to the next available drive letter. Or, if you want to specify a (DOS) drive letter for the CD-ROM drive, use the /L:x switch at the end of the MSCDEX.EXE line, where x is the letter you want assigned to the drive - just make sure it's not a letter being used by a hard drive.

And in your config.sys file add the line:
Lastdrive=x 
Where x is the letter 'after' the CDROM.

Hope this helps.
Dave









[Edited by davidgsmith on 05-17-2001 at 05:36 PM]


----------

